# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  بيان من دار أضواء السلف بالرياض

## خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أرسل إلي بعض الإخوان هذا الموضوع وأوصاني أت أنشره 
وهو خاص بكتاب مختصر الصواعق المرسلة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن والاه .
أما بعد : فهذا ردٌّ على ما نشر بملتقى أهل الحديث بخصوص طبعتنا لكتاب ( مختصر الصواعق المرسلة بتحقيق الدكتور الحسن العلوي ) . وبعيدا عن الكلام الأدبي والقدح والسب الذي استخدمه المحقق ومن شايعه من المشاركين ممن سيسألون أمام الله .
يتلخص ردنا في عدة نقاط :
أولا : الحكاية باختصار أن المحقق يريد أن يجد منفذًا لنفسه ليبرر بيع الكتاب مرة أخرى لناشر آخر بعد أن استلم حقوقه مقدما وكاملة عن الكتاب فأخذ يصول ويجول بلحن القول ومطلقا العنان لنفسه ليقول ما يشاء . ولذلك عرفنا الآن سر مماطلته للدار منذ عامين في أنه سيرسل لها بعض الأخطاء الطباعية لتصحيحها في الطبعة الثانية والتي لم يرسلها للآن ؛ لأنه يبيت النية ويخطط لشيء آخر نعوذ بالله من الفتن .
ثانيا : قول المحقق عن العقد ( وللعلم أني لساعتي هذه لم أوقعه ولم أِِوكل أحدا بذلك ) يكفي لبيان كذبه صورة العقد وعليه الشهود وفيه أنه استلم حقوقه بتاريخ  مقدم على طبع الكتاب ، ومرفق صورة منه وعليها إمضاء الأستاذ عبد اللطيف الجيلاني المحقق المعروف كشاهد  . 
فماذا يقول المتسرعون الآن في رمينا بالسرقة . حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ؟
ثالثا : موضوع المقدمة التي كتبها أبو خبزة هو صحيح كما ذكر المحقق ونحن نُصِرُّ على رأينا في ذلك ، فهو لم يشترط ذلك في العقد ، وسبحان الله ! هو ينقل نص عبارة شيخه أبو خبزة والتي يقول فيها : ( وهو في نظري ( يعني ابن القيم ) أرصن أسلوبا وأتقن ترتيبا وأشرق بيانا من شيخه شيخ الإسلام ) اهـ . ولا يريد من الناشر أن يعترض على هذا الكلام الذي لا داعي له  وفيه لمز لشيخ الإسلام ، فلماذا الإصرار على هذا الكلام الذي ليس له علاقة بموضوع الكتاب ؟ .
رابعا : موضوع الفهارس وقول المحقق : أننا لم نلحق الفهارس العلمية الفنية التي صنعها للكتاب . والجواب : أن المحقق لم يرسل لنا الفهارس المزعومة باستثناء فهرس المصادر والمراجع فقط ، بل تعلل بسفره ، والله شهيد على لَي الحقائق !! وإلا فلماذا نتعب أنفسنا ونصنع له فهارس وهي موجودة أصلا ! وهل من العقل أن نترك فهارس جاهزة ونتعب أنفسنا دون مبرر لصنع فهارس أخرى ؟ .
خامسا : قوله ( سوء التنسيق في الطبع ورداءته ) والجواب : نتركه لمن اقتنى نسخة من الكتاب ليحكم على : عين السخط ، والغبن الفاحش !!
سادسا : أما بالنسبة للأخطاء الطباعية التي وردت في الكتاب فالكثير منها موجود بالنسخة الأصل التي أرسلها إلينا وهي مودعة بقسم العقيدة في كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية المنورة والتي نوقشت بها ، فليرجع إليها ويُقارن من يريد أن يحكم بين الناس بالعدل بدلا من المسارعة لتأييد طرف على حساب الآخر .
ونحن طلبناها منه منذ عامين وهو يماطل لغرض في نفسه . فنسخته التي بالجامعة هي الفيصل بيننا .
سابعا : النقد العلمي للكتاب موجود بنفس الموقع كتبه الأستاذ عبد الله بن محمد المنيف للناشر وللمحقق فليرجع إليه من يشاء ومن أهم ما جاء به ما يتعلق باعتماد المحقق على نسخ رديئة وترك النسخ الجيدة : (غاب عن المؤلف أربع نسخ أصلية وليست مصورة موجودة في مكان واحد هو مكتبة الملك فهد الوطنية بالرياض ، وهي قريبة من الناشر ومن المحقق عندما كان يدرس في المدينة المنورة ، واثنتان من النسخ الأربع هذه مقابلة على أصلها ومصححة ومكتوبة بأسماء علماء مشهورين بل إن إحداهما منسوخة ربما من نسخة الهند ومكان نسخها مدينة بهوبال ) اهـ . 
وختاما نقول للمحقق ومن يتابعه لهوى في نفسه : أنصفوا واعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى .  والله المستعان .   
دار أضواء السلف بالرياضوعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عبدالله العلي

لماذا تأخر الرد كثيرا ؟

----------


## أبو عبيدة الأثري

قد كثرت الشكاوى من دار السلف من طرف بعض المحققين الذين أكلت بعض حقوقهم والله المستعان، وأنا في المدينة سمعت من بعض المشايخ والدكاترة أشياء عن صاحبها ما سألت به الصلاح والهداية للأستاذ الحربي...

----------


## عبدالله العلي

> قد كثرت الشكاوى من دار السلف من طرف بعض المحققين الذين أكلت بعض حقوقهم والله المستعان، وأنا في المدينة سمعت من بعض المشايخ والدكاترة أشياء عن صاحبها ما سألت به الصلاح والهداية للأستاذ الحربي...


إطلاق الحكم هكذا لاينبغي ، لابد من دليل محسوس ، أما سمعت وبلغني ..فلا تصلح لأن تكون حكما على الأشخاص والأفكار والمناهج .
ونسأل الله الهداية للجميع

----------


## ابن الراحل

> إطلاق الحكم هكذا لاينبغي ، لابد من دليل محسوس ، أما سمعت وبلغني ..فلا تصلح لأن تكون حكما على الأشخاص والأفكار والمناهج .
> ونسأل الله الهداية للجميع



هذا حق أخي الفاضل عبد الله العلي ...

وقد رد صاحب الحق الشيخ الدكتور الحسن بن عبد الرحمن العلوي 

بموضوع جديد سماه : ( عود المحق ) ؛ تجده هاهنا :

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=28902 


ومعه وثيقتا إثبات ؛ تجد أولاهما هاهنا :

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=28985 

والثانية هاهنا : 

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=28986

----------

